# Wine rack



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

My next job isn't until next week so I thought I would fill in with a long overdue job of a wine rack in AWO. I first cut out the sections I needed and glued an 'L' shape together for the legs/sides.

I cut arches into the top apron pieces. I also cut a double arch into the front apron as there will be a decorative panel in the centre of them. 

After glueing up the sides I routed a stopped detail around the edges and had a dry fit by the end of the day.

This will be an in between job so will see what I get done tomorrow.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice start Alan.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

right on...I agree..one day at a time....that's what keeps it enjoyable...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like that is going to turn out really nice. My projects are not quite that high a quality.
Pluggers Comic Strip, July 07, 2013 on GoComics.com 
Pluggers Comic Strip, May 05, 2012 on GoComics.com


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Theo. I got the plinth made today and the top and made a start on the racks.

As you can see I had to empty a bottle to test the fit. :yes4:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

While I am psyching myself up for the carving, :fie: I made good progress on the racks today. I got the unit glued up and the plinth attached along with the top. :dance3:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice job, Alan-top notch!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Barb, I am just hoping the carvings come out as well now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I had a bit of time on my hands today so started on the carving. After laying out the design on the wood I routed out the outline. After all of them were done I started with the carving chisels to shape them.

The first one is taking some work and I still have two more to do! :cray: 

This is going to be a long job, I can tell. :fie:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

If it were easy Alan... everybody be doing it


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

mailee said:


> I had a bit of time on my hands today so started on the carving.


A BIT of time on your hands, Alan? For us mere mortals you've already done at least a solid week's worth of effort if not more! Your consummate skill and quick production of projects continues to astound me. And here I was thinking it was a pretty spiffy looking wine rack BEFORE you started carving ... little did I know how spiffy it really will be. :yes4:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great WIP Alan.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

twoskies57 said:


> if it were easy alan... Everybody be doing it



+1


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Wood carving is a special talent not everyone possesses. I applaud you for tackling the task. It looks great.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I know it isn't perfect but considering it is my first attempt it's not bad. Anyway I got a bit more carving done today and had a look at it on the rack. 

I think it would have been easier going if I had chosen a better wood for carving as this AWO is a pain to carve. I also have to keep sharpening the chisels as they lose their edge quickly.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

very nice job..thx for sharing


----------



## nic123 (Mar 18, 2014)

That looks really good!! Now how long did that actually take you??! For having just a bit of time on your hands you sure got lots done! I've always wanted to try my hand at carving, but never got around to it!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Love to see what you could do, if you were busy, Alan......VBG


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great Alan.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

You always do beautiful work. Your wine rack came out great and well built. The grapes are great accents, fitting for the rack. No wonder you have lots of commission jobs. Congrats!


----------



## cibolotx (Apr 30, 2014)

Very nice start to this project. How many bottles of wine will it eventually hold?


----------

